# Full body mount kudu



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Just got some pics from my ph in africa of the kudu I killed on my last safari. I killed a 55", 58 3/4" and a 60" kudu. The 58 3/4" kudu was the most impressive so I decided to have him full body mounted. My last bunch of taxidermy from africa looked like death warmed over so I was kinda excited when I saw this guy. Just had to post a pic and see what you guys think!
[attachment=1:mzx6yx1x]kudu jumping3.JPG[/attachment:mzx6yx1x]
[attachment=0:mzx6yx1x]kudu and ian.JPG[/attachment:mzx6yx1x]

I'm all excited now. I think it looks good. What do you guys think?


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks great.

I'll be PM ing you soon. Looking to hunt Africa in 2011 and need some direction.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

PM away. I'm all ears. Word to the wise. Don't go! You will be ruined for life. Especially if you are lucky enough to nail a giant kudu. That's pretty much all I care to hunt now. I'm hooked!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

How are you going to get that thing shipped home? Africa would be a fun adventure. What did you shoot it with?

But of course your a millionaire.


----------



## skull krazy (Jan 5, 2008)

You think THAT'S a kool mount Stinky, wait till you get your big bull back that we're going to take this fall!!

Sweet Kudu Tony, that Ian is a riot....i couldn't imagine spending a week or so with that crazy guy!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

slayer, I shot him with my .338-.378 wby mag shooting tipped tsx 160 gr bullets at 3800 fps. I'm shipping him on an ocean freighter via safari air cargo. It's much cheaper that way! takes about a month to get here and spends about 3 weeks clearing customs, then another week on a semi. Cool thing about it is that you can have the crates attached to your house as an addition. ROFL! I'm just all excited about that mount. I've never got a full body mount anything and I'm all excited. As for a millionaire? I wish! If I were I'd have bought the utah gov elk tag.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I hate you. :lol: Nice mount BTW.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

sweet mount


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Stinkystomper said:


> slayer, I shot him with my .338-.378 wby mag shooting tipped tsx 160 gr bullets at 3800 fps. I'm shipping him on an ocean freighter via safari air cargo. It's much cheaper that way! takes about a month to get here and spends about 3 weeks clearing customs, then another week on a semi. Cool thing about it is that you can have the crates attached to your house as an addition. ROFL! I'm just all excited about that mount. I've never got a full body mount anything and I'm all excited. As for a millionaire? I wish! If I were I'd have bought the utah gov elk tag.


Stinky,
Speaking about thatr elk tag...which one did you happen to purchase for yourself?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I haven't got one yet. Pro and skullcrazy are in charge of that. I'll inform them to post up on here when we get one. I was thinkin long and hard about the pahvant because it went for less than what it usually does but pro and skull chewed me out. Then the san juan went for a small fortune so now I have to wait for the next round of banquets to auction tags I'm interested in. How bout it pro, you mind posting a thread on what tag you seem to come up with? :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I haven't got one yet. Pro and skullcrazy are in charge of that. I'll inform them to post up on here when we get one. I was thinkin long and hard about the pahvant because it went for less than what it usually does but pro and skull chewed me out. Then the san juan went for a small fortune so now I have to wait for the next round of banquets to auction tags I'm interested in. How bout it pro, you mind posting a thread on what tag you seem to come up with?


I think they are waiting for you to buy the Fillmore/Oak Creek tag :lol: :lol: I'm only kiddin my friend. Im sure they will find a fantastic tag for you.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------

